# Nippy rats, now I'm scared. HELP!!!



## Libby R (Jul 25, 2012)

So I have two rats which I bought at the start of may so have had them for about 2 months now and when I got them they were babies. I have been trying real hard to get to know them and things. They def recognise me, they run up to the nearest corner of the cage to me when I'm around. They will take treats from my hands. When I let them out to run about they always come up and sniff me and climb over me. But I am really struggling to pick them up, they just won't let me. One of them, Rosie will let me after a while and she will keep still in my hands for a few mins but then she struggles to get away. But daisy won't let me get near her. I have been trying really hard to get them to trust me but the problem is I have gotten scared. When I just put my hand loose in the cage for them to come and sniff they come up to me and then nip my fingers. It doesn't break the skin but it still really hurts so I have stopped doing that. Even when they r out the cage they will nip my fingers or toes if they can reach them. I know I should keep going but I am really struggling as I'm scared of getting nipped again as it hurts so I'm not giving them as much attention as I should do. Any advice on what I could do to help bond with them better and to get over my fear of being nipped? Any help would be so so appreciated as I feel guilty and very sad that they don't trust me and I just don't know what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

I've been told to make an "eep" sound when nipped.

Sorry about your rats, I hope things get better for you soon!

Could they be territorial?


----------



## Libby R (Jul 25, 2012)

I tried eeping it hasn't seemed to work. I don't think they r territorial but I don't know. I feel completely stuck


----------



## Arashi (Feb 4, 2012)

Someone here should be able to give you some help, just do your best to be patient with them first


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Eeping, try flipping them onto their backs and 'grooming' their bellies, and don't be scared (easy to say), a rat nip can be a warning, or just them being playful, but they're nothing to worry about if not accompanied by puffed up fur and squeaking. Even then, just be brave.

When you hold the rats, are you Holding them, or letting them stand on you?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

PM Rat Daddy if he doesn't come along to chime in soon. He's very good with behavioral aspects.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Like has been said before, flip them on their backs and hold them there motionless and scold them. It works for me. Also, be sure to not have the smell of food on your hands. I wash my hands before I start to interact with my girls. They nibble at my fingers and toes all the time. Only if they nip too hard do I bother to scold them. I rough house with them all the time. So it makes sense that they will nip at me in return. They actually know if they are biting too hard. And if they are unsure, I am sure to let them know.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

OK, I'm chiming in...

Hi Libby R,

First let's restate the issue... You got your ratties young and likely friendly, but you haven't handled them much and are afraid of them, so you have let them get the upper hand and they are pushing you around now on the occaisions when you do want to play with them... But so far they aren't actually biting you, still just play nipping... So you're going to lock them into their cage and keep away to avoid getting bit for real. That about sums it up? This has been done before and everyone reading this thread knows exactly how this will end. 

On the up side, you realize it too and you are asking for help. And if your rats aren't actually biting and drawing blood you still have a chance to save them.

So here's what you're going to do...

First find a safe play area in your home and get the ratties out of the cage. You are moving them from their turf to yours. Safe means there's room for both the ratties and you to move about and attack and retreat. Then you are going to play with them... for a few hours every day... if they show any agression push back... bop them with your finger, hand or large soft paint brush and shout "No!" or "No biting!" (I'm a guy and I don't eap for anyone.) Unless your ratties are already really screwed up, they should retreat then come back for more. Give them treats to get their attention if they spend too much time exploring away from you. Repeat the mock fight, winning each round until your ratties start treating you with the respect and affection you deserve. Try and flip them over to scratch their bellies, this proves your dominance. You can even use a towel if you need to manhandle them back into their cage. Once you have earned their respect, you can spoil them rotten with hugs, snuggles etc.

In rat language, you are either the alpha, in which case they will love, respect and admire (not necessarily obey) but definately not bite you. Or you are subordinate, in which case they will nip, push, reject and possibly bite you. By locking them into their cage and letting them push you around you have gotten things all screwed up in their minds. It's time to take charge and be the alpha rat. Yes, I know it's scarey, but it's your only chance to set things right and have a meaningful relationship with your rats. Things are only going to get worse and if you wait any longer, your rats will start biting you for real.

Be the alpha... rule your pack and your ratties will love you for it. In the words of a Chinese general "If you are afraid, you need more courage." If you can't do it on your own, enlist the help of a friend or better yet another rat owner local to you. It won't take long to get the pack order established and you can enjoy the real rattie relationship you all deserve. 

Good luck

PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## Libby R (Jul 25, 2012)

Thank you for your advice, I am going to try that every evening after I finish work. Hopefully it will work! Just one question, what do u mean by flip ur rat over? Like literally put ur finger under and flip them or pick them up and turn them over?Thank you so much for that advice!im gonna try real hard.


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Flip them over as in putting your hand over their backs and picking them up. One at a time. Hold them firmly and tickle or rub their bellies while holding them thus.


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

This is hardwired into rats, both wild and domestic... When two rats meet or fight... the stronger one flips the weaker one over and power grooms its belly. The looser just lies there submissively. The procedure is as nicely described by DustyRat above. 

I know, you're afraid... I wish I could hold your hand, but as long as you act afraid the more your ratties are going to push you around... They think they are in charge and you are simply not playing right so they are frustrated and likely to get more and more angry at or afraid of you. Every happy pet rat you read about in this forum has gone through the play fight process with their human alpha, every human that loves their rat or rat pack is an alpha. Some humans like my 6 year old daughter just take charge naturally while other's need more instruction. Most people should start out with very young rats that are less intimidating, I went through this with a part-wild wild-type rat and even at a few weeks old she was really scarey... but we got through it as everyone in this forum has. Most people here haven't been bit... And I went through this with someone a while back that actually took on a super screwed up hostle rat and won it over in just a few days. Almost immediately after the poster took charge and stopped backing down, running away and eaping the biting stopped and rat and human have formed a tight bond.

Like I said in my previous post... you are still ahead of the game because your ratties aren't biting you for real and you can still work with them without bleeding. They want you to be their alpha... They need you to take charge... It's the only relationship that your ratties can understand that will work for both of you. 

I can reasonably assure you that there's nothing wrong with your ratties they will become great pets that will love you and give you many hours of fun and affection, it's only your fear that's keeping you apart.

Perhaps, and its only a thought, but if you have a web cam, maybe I or someone else here you prefer can observe a play session and give advise real time. Other than that, a local rat owner should be able to help both with moral support and rat handling.


----------

